# exhaust snorkel thread????



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know people have posted pics of there exhaust and what not, but lets get close ups of how you did your exhaust snorkel. i know not everyone has one but for the ones that do lets get this going i will start off pics are a must lol......show us how you got it mounted and lets see how creative some of us are i bet ideas come around with this thread....

heres mine


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Robert is doing one for the XMR now, to fit the swamp series. It randomly died in the water once at the last RYC and he had to pull it out and flush everything, thus he's going to do it. - Him nor I have ever been a fan of them, but neither of us had previously had a bike die in the water.



How much ambient heat do ya'll notice when not water riding?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im on a brute so mine stays hot but if your asking do i feel it on my back or anything no way.....i can touch it aftr riding no problem i mean it aint cool but it isnt boiling either


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I been thinking of making some of these for a hmf to sell would anyone be interested in purchasing them? I could make them how ever tall you would like them and in either silver or black with or without a chrome tip


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

lilbigtonka where did you get that one? I love how that thing looks. Not too tall, and looks in place


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

from lilbigtonka's bag or tricks lol.....i made it got a washer and machined it to fit in perfect and welded a 2in pipe to it with the bends and powdercoated it to fit and finish so no chipping or paint flaking off...total cost is about 30 bucks but you can do the pipe itself for around 20 i just prefer powdercoating over painting


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Dang! Wish i knew how to weld...


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

He just likes to show off!!! :nutkick:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)




----------

